# Outfitting my Sled for ICE FISHING???



## MUSHY1

I Wanted to put a Box and a rack for my Auger, was wondering if any of yous had done this to your machines??? I have a 96 Skidoo 670 Formula SS, and trying to figure out the best place to custom make a rack to hold this box and auger on. I have a Quad already, but out fitting that was easy, cause of the racks on the front and the back. I assume I can adapt something to the Lift Bar in back, but looking for some ideas...... Pics are appreciated as well.....simpler the better!!!!thx


----------



## fisherjam

I saw a nice idea on a wisconson ice fishing show where some company made a rack for the front of the snowmobile. It held an auger and one five gallon bucket. Can't find a pic of it but I googled it and found this thread.
http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=119050.20

Some of those racks are sweet.


----------



## Buddwiser

www.johnsonscargosystems.com A bit pricey IMO at $249.00 plus shipping and I don't much care for the way the gas auger rests on it but it will get the job done. Heres what I did with my sled although I haven't had the chance to see how it will hold up on rough surfaces it seems to be pretty sturdy and it was simple to MacGiver. The hose clamps were replaced with bolts thru the rear bumper. I can pick the rear of the sled up using the conduit as handles.


----------



## MUSHY1

Yep, thats what I need Buddwiser......I think thats a decent price for what that rack offers......You would spend more time screwing around to save a couple bucks....Thank you guys so much for the insight, Im glad I remember to ask the experts.......


----------



## SalmonBum

That sled is water cooled. If you ride it on ice without a good fluffly snow, you WILL overheat that sled. If you don'tt have a temp gauge, you need one. You should also invest in Ice scratchers.


----------



## MUSHY1

SalmonBum said:


> That sled is water cooled. If you ride it on ice without a good fluffly snow, you WILL overheat that sled. If you don'tt have a temp gauge, you need one. You should also invest in Ice scratchers.


Thats why I have a Quad aswell....But when it gets to thick with s now up in Simcoe, its nice to have an option.....too many times Ive been up there struggling through the snow in 4x4 to get out, not to mention getting stuck....Its a Heart attack waiting to happen!!!! What are ICE scatchers??


----------



## NittanyDoug

ice scratchers basically scratch the ice in front of the heat exchangers so it kicks up some ice instead of snow to cool the sled. I think they mount onthe skis...


----------



## SalmonBum

NittanyDoug said:


> ice scratchers basically scratch the ice in front of the heat exchangers so it kicks up some ice instead of snow to cool the sled. I think they mount onthe skis...


Most of them mount on suspension rails near idler wheels, but some mount on skis.


----------



## Burksee

Hey Mushy, congrats on the new sled!

Here's one of many threads that have ideas for racks. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=405241&highlight=snowmobile+rack

Two M-S'ers; Ralph Smith has a pretty sweet one on his and Jancoe has offered to build custom racks.


----------



## MUSHY1

Thanks Burksee.....Its not new to me, just belonged to my Inlaws....They are getting older, and didnt want to license it anymore, and gave it to me for a SONG!!!! I have always been the only person to ride it since it was New. I took care of it, like it was mine from the start. It only has 953 miles on it, for a 1996, it is like BRAND NEW.... Other then getting the old gas out, and some Carb adjusting, it should be ready to go!!!! Cant wait to get it Modified for my liking. Not much of a casual Snowmobiler, want it more for Utility and Ice fishing!!!!


----------



## salmonslammer

If you (or anyone else) needs a rack welded up get a hold of my buddy...

Pete Will
Metal Masters
248 499 4655

Works out of clarkston.... he's welding me up an auger rack for my dog sled next week... ill post some pics when its done.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MUSHY1

salmonslammer said:


> If you (or anyone else) needs a rack welded up get a hold of my buddy...
> 
> Pete Will
> Metal Masters
> 248 499 4655
> 
> Works out of clarkston.... he's welding me up an auger rack for my dog sled next week... ill post some pics when its done.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I would like one, Does he have any STANDARD designs I could look at, or does he jus build them to suit!!!! thx


----------



## Buddwiser

salmonslammer said:


> If you (or anyone else) needs a rack welded up get a hold of my buddy...
> 
> Pete Will
> Metal Masters
> 248 499 4655
> 
> Works out of clarkston.... he's welding me up an auger rack for my dog sled next week... ill post some pics when its done.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I really wish I knew how to weld. I had the opportunity to learn many years ago and didn't take it.  :sad: I like the Johnson cargo system but since I pull my Voyager with my gear inside it behind the sled, I just needed something to carry the auger. I'm really suprised after reading at the different web sites I belong too where people are trying to come up with some form of rack that there aren't more commerically available.


----------



## salmonslammer

I hear ya there...wish the old man would've been able to teach me all that stuff.. keep telling myself i 'm going to learn one of these years!!



MUSHY1 said:


> I would like one, Does he have any STANDARD designs I could look at, or does he jus build them to suit!!!! thx


They are all custom built.... I've been telling him for 2 years that there is a niche market for that stuff.... I think he is finally seeing the light!




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige

I've decided your better off making a good towable to stow everything on in case you change sleds. I take a bunch of stuff, it really weighs me down


----------



## S Reed

I was going to put a rack system on my sled but with my inclosed trailer I would have to remove it every time to load and close the top. so I got a sled and built a box that would hold every thing needed for the day and I put the awgers in the shanty.I can take two people with me and have plenty of room and it pulls great.


----------

